# Hilfe beim Design [Homepage]



## maxn (6. März 2007)

Guten Abend,

hab mich mal rangemacht fürn Verein nen Design zu entwerfen aber irgendwie weiß ich mit den Farben nicht ganz weiter.
Ich stelle mir im Header und im Fuß nen starken Kontrast vor aber irgendwie weiß ich nicht welche Farben passen würden.
Schauts euch mal doch büdde mal an.
Kritik erwünscht....

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

max


----------



## tobee (6. März 2007)

Dabei helfen mir immer so Seiten wie Colormatch.dk.


----------



## pamax (7. März 2007)

Hi,

die Seite von Adobe ist echt cool: http://kuler.adobe.com/

pMx


----------



## Stygies VIII (27. März 2007)

Ich würde auf diese farbigen Blöcke verzichten und die Seite in ein hochaufgelöstes Foto eines Notenständers einbauen, so dass die Seite quasi auf dem Notenständer "eingespannt" ist. Das Menü könntest du über dem Content horizontal einbauen, quasi als "Überschrift" eines zweiten Notenblattes, das hinter dem ersten liegt.

Klingt jetzt ein wenig abstrakt, aber ich hoffe, man kann sich was drunter vorstellen.


----------



## maxn (27. März 2007)

Da ich ja noch mal eine Antwort bekommen habe,
-Danke übrigends. Eure tips haben mir sehr weitergeholfen ...-
dachte ich mir das ich euch mal meine endgültige Version des Designs zeige.


----------



## Stygies VIII (27. März 2007)

Okay, vergiss meine Vorschläge- das Layout hier sieht sehr stimmig aus, da kann man echt nichts bemängeln. Vor allem die dezenten Notenzeilen wirken sehr angenehm.

Ich hätte halt eine andere Vorgehensweise gehabt, aber das ist ja wurst.


----------



## newton_04 (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich erstelle gerade für einen bekannten ein Design für seine Seite. Nun ist es so das ich gerade irgendwie einen unkreative Phase habe. Den Header habe ich schon fertig und es gefällt mir auch so wie es ist. Doch die Gestaltung der Mainseite, also dort wo die News und weitere Infos hinkommen, fällt mir im Moment schwer. (Siehe Bild)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich die einzelnen "Container" verpacken soll. Es soll sich dem design anpassen und zu dunkel sollte es auch nicht sein. Vielleicht etwas, was das Design aufhellt. Könnte mir jemand vielleicht einige Tipps geben was man machen könnte und wie man das ganze gestaltet so das es einheitlich ist ?

Ich habe ja schon mehrere Versuche gestartet wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann. Doch das gefällt mir irgendwie noch nicht so wirklich. Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Ich hoffe es ist verständlich. Da dieses Thema schon besteht, war ich mal so frei und poste das Problem hier 

MFG

newton


Shot at 2008-07-20


----------

